

The Ethics of Attention: Bots for Civic Engagement - alexleavitt
http://doalchemy.org/2012/05/the-ethics-of-attention-part-2-bots-for-civic-engagement/

======
tomjen3
The problem is that twitter keeps refusing to implement anti spam measures.

